# Start Nuc From Frame with Queen Cell



## twgun1 (Jun 26, 2015)

I'd leave them alone, if you see QC, they are likely superceding her and doing so for their own reason and they know what is best. If there are plenty of eggs however and still an active laying queen with 8 frames of brood, you can pull out frames for a Nuc or do a split. You'll likely have to feed though to get them up to winter weight. I'd be more likely to pull out the queen with a frame or two and leave the QC. That way, if there is a mating issue or something happens to her, you can always combine and put the old Q back.


----------

